# Vmware is soo cool



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2008)

I just grabbed vmware to try out,and installed xp pro in a virtual machine on my vista machine.It is quite surreal seeing xp pro fully install and run in a window.


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 2, 2008)

wtf? Can you run Linux in that, do you know? Like I am in Vista, I want Ubuntu in that


----------



## the_professor (Nov 2, 2008)

VMware rocks. I use Linux/Unix systems as my primary boots and used to use VMware to boot into WinXP from within *nix.  Though I'm currently running Vista with its own main boot, as a separate partition.

EDIT:
...still running Linux/Unix... Vista is my alternate OS (for use with a certain MMO only).


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 2, 2008)

i just tried crossover and it sucks balls


----------



## freakshow (Nov 2, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> wtf? Can you run Linux in that, do you know? Like I am in Vista, I want Ubuntu in that



yes u can


----------



## the_professor (Nov 2, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> i just tried crossover and it sucks balls



Which system were you using as the primary boot and which system within vmware?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2008)

I've used crossover office to run office 2k3 apps under suse 11 x64,  runs great actually!  I also use vmware,  virtualpc and virualbox and have at least a dozen virtual machines I can run at any time.  win98,  win2k,  win2k3 server,  winxp 32,  winxp 64,  vista32,  vista 64,  server 2008 x64.  Also have suse10 x64,  suse11 x32 and x64 virtual machines.  Great way to test a new os,  or just use the features of another os that you normally can't!
Main host os is xp64.  If you want to test 64 bit guest oses,  you need to have a 64 bit host os.....
And yes,  you can install a linux guest os,  any distro you want,  and run it under windows in a window


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

ROFL!!!

i've been using vmware for years!

do this....

install ubuntu and get compiz fuzion working

install VMware and install vista or xp in it.

run vmware fullscreen and then rotate the cube desktops.

show your friends and family, they will be amazed.


----------



## Fastmix (Nov 2, 2008)

Can you run mac on that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

yes!


----------



## the_professor (Nov 2, 2008)

Unless I'm mistaken, Mac has an Intel-based version of OS X... I have no personal experience attempting to run OS X within VMware, though it would appear to be possible now.

EDIT:
nevermind, someone beat me to it with "yes!"  heheh


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2008)

Heres portable tf2 in xp in vista.






I will be learning more about this in the coming weeks,it is really useful.


----------



## Jeno (Nov 2, 2008)

old news lads


----------



## FatForester (Nov 2, 2008)

Vmware is pretty awesome. Back when I had free time I fooled with it a bit on Ubuntu and came up with a ridiculous combination of things... here's a picture, I can't even remember what I ended up with. Ubuntu in XP in Ubuntu with Windows ME to the side or something like that. When you dock the OS in another that's when things get really confusing.


----------



## FatForester (Nov 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ROFL!!!
> 
> i've been using vmware for years!
> 
> ...



Yes! It's a lot of fun to play with, but I soon got rid of it because I have literally no use for something like that. Whenever / if they get efficient GPU acceleration working in Ubuntu with Vmware, THEN it'll be a different story. 



Jeno said:


> old news lads



Hey, just because it's old to you doesn't mean it's old to others.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2008)

I work at a hospital where we are using VMware ESX.  We have about 400 thin clients using RDP to pull VMs running off of 12 servers, and the VMs are stored on about 4TB of SAN (we have 12TB devoted to the total project).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

yup....

ESX can be setup on ONE physical machine and host TONS of clients. that saves you TONS AND TONS AND TONS of money. like $800,000 just for a medium sized business.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ROFL!!!
> 
> i've been using vmware for years!
> 
> ...



how in the hell u do that i been trying to figure that out for awhile now i didn't even think it was possible lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

takes a bit of linux knowhow and time. about 30mins and i could have it up and running.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yup....
> 
> ESX can be setup on ONE physical machine and host TONS of clients. that saves you TONS AND TONS AND TONS of money. like $800,000 just for a medium sized business.



IIRC, One ESX server can host approximately 128 VMs, but they need to be _very_ robust.  Ours are dual 2.6GHz quad-core Xeons with 48GB of ram, with 15K RPM SAS drives in raid 1 for the OS. 

Did I mention we have the largest SAN in IL?  I think we are over 22TB now...


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 2, 2008)

How easy would it be to get VMWare and a Linux distro going? What would be a good distro for server stuff and internet?


----------



## the_professor (Nov 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> takes a bit of linux knowhow and time. about 30mins and i could have it up and running.



I think freakshow was asking how to accomplish it... asking for some info on how to actually do it. 



freakshow said:


> how in the hell u do that i been trying to figure that out for awhile now i didn't even think it was possible lol



Which steps are you currently unable to do?

1. Are you having trouble installing/setting up *nix?
2. Are you having trouble installing/setting up compiz?
3. Are you having trouble installing/setting up VMware?
4. Are you having trouble installing/setting up Windows within VMware?
5. Are you having trouble getting the VMware Windows to go full-screen?
6. Are you having trouble getting the cube to rotate?



t_ski said:


> IIRC, One ESX server can host approximately 128 VMs, but they need to be _very_ robust.  Ours are dual 2.6GHz quad-core Xeons with 48GB of ram, with 15K RPM SAS drives in raid 1 for the OS.
> 
> Did I mention we have the largest SAN in IL?  I think we are over 22TB now...



Where approximately in IL? I used to work in an IL hospital.  Though I have no idea if the hospital some awesome server set-up like that.



ShadowFold said:


> How easy would it be to get VMWare and a Linux distro going? What would be a good distro for server stuff and internet?



Best for server? OpenBSD... but you're just getting my opinion... you'll get plenty of others.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2008)

VM is really the best program that has came out from the time of windows 3.11.

You can load as many different o/ses at one time(any kind). Then you can start fresh every time you open one up.(As you don't have to active those copies ever either )

For us at work it is the best soft EVER. You can have lets say 8 different copys of windows 2003 running, and be running different things on them. It will let you test if a program will work with another program. If one program will not work with another program because of an update.

VM is just the best thing to ever come out in a long long time.

I wish windows had that built into it.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 2, 2008)

the_professor said:


> I think freakshow was asking how to accomplish it... asking for some info on how to actually do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep thats what i was asking but i gave up on it lol but im about to install linux mint on vmware to try it out lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

its easiest to start with a dry load of ubuntu and not use a moded distro like mint. mint is sweet 
but you need to set it up on a dry ubuntu once or twice to see how it all correlates.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> its easiest to start with a dry load of ubuntu and not use a moded distro like mint. mint is sweet
> but you need to set it up on a dry ubuntu once or twice to see how it all correlates.



lol and then do i need some special drivers do i use vmware tools?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2008)

And to think a woman is the one that came up with it.


Not being sexest, it's just that it is rare for women to be into these things.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

freakshow said:


> lol and then do i need some special drivers do i use vmware tools?



nope. vmware tools will install once you get the client os running.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2008)

the_professor said:


> Where approximately in IL? I used to work in an IL hospital.  Though I have no idea if the hospital some awesome server set-up like that.



It's in the middle of a cornfield in East Central IL.


----------



## the_professor (Nov 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> VM is just the best thing to ever come out in a long long time.
> 
> I wish windows had that built into it.



But then Microsoft would be accepting the fact that other operating systems exist.  j/k



freakshow said:


> yep thats what i was asking but i gave up on it lol but im about to install linux mint on vmware to try it out lol



If you hit a brick wall, ask.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 2, 2008)

the_professor said:


> If you hit a brick wall, ask.




lol im always hitting brick walls


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2008)

Microsoft has their own version, but of course, you need to pay for it:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserversystem/virtualserver/


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Nov 2, 2008)

will someoen run 3dmark06 on they're xp virtual machine from vista, i want to see what the score is like.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

last i knew you cant run video drivers in the virtual machine.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> last i knew you cant run video drivers in the virtual machine.



I've never played a game in VM, I just know that VM uses the drivers that are running in the o/s that you are on.

It's very odd, I don't really know how it works, because I have never went that deep into VM.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 2, 2008)

i think it uses a generic svga driver.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2008)

I was asked to build a VM machine next month with the new Intel chips are in.

So 4 cores 8 threads, and I'm thinking about installing 12GB of ram into it.

She wants a work horse, and I think that would be a work horse for a VM box/on Vista 64.


----------



## freakshow (Nov 2, 2008)

k i got ubuntu 8.10 install on vmware lol


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2008)

vmware actually does allow for beta 3d acceleration,  I enabled it in a vista virtual machine,  and it worked.  Here's a clip from the manual:





and yes it seems to work for vista x64 as well,  at least for me.  Although pointless,  if you want to game,  no point through a virtual machine!


----------



## suraswami (Nov 2, 2008)

Don't know if someone mentioned, the best part is VM stores all the OS installed as Files.  You can copy those files for backup, copy to another directory and you have one more server (just need to rename), so you can keep on going.  And it can do a snapshot within a OS and roll it back if needed.

The fun part is how network or the team who manages VM give us all the bullshit, oh that it takes hrs, you can't do this do that all the crap, when all it takes is to copy and delete if you don't want it.

Bad thing is it gives generic drivers so if you really need to test say a game, you really need a real machine with proper drivers.

Actually Vista runs good within W2K3 Ent.  You can do SQL Cluster server also within VM.  I created my server for that purpose but got carried away in other projects, need to get my ass into working on that project.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2008)

suraswami said:


> Don't know if someone mentioned, the best part is VM stores all the OS installed as Files.  You can copy those files for backup, copy to another directory and you have one more server (just need to rename), so you can keep on going.  And it can do a snapshot within a OS and roll it back if needed.



A friend and I did this, and we ended up having the same IP and MAC.  Kinda messed up the testing we were doing at the time.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2008)

Virtual machines rock,  I use them for servers ect,  can always have a backup of a complete system ready to go in minutes!


----------



## suraswami (Nov 2, 2008)

t_ski said:


> A friend and I did this, and we ended up having the same IP and MAC.  Kinda messed up the testing we were doing at the time.



You didn't change the IP?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 2, 2008)

We did realize this until we were about half way through


----------



## Zenith (Nov 2, 2008)

I am running Windows 98SE in Vmware. Nice piece of software.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 2, 2008)

johnspack said:


> vmware actually does allow for beta 3d acceleration,  I enabled it in a vista virtual machine,  and it worked.  Here's a clip from the manual:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081102/vmwareaccl.jpg
> and yes it seems to work for vista x64 as well,  at least for me.  Although pointless,  if you want to game,  no point through a virtual machine!


Thanks. i never realized that, this is gonna come in handy. Is there an upper vram limit? Think I could give 512MB, since I have a 1GB card?


----------



## ShadowFold (Nov 2, 2008)

Am I doin it right? And will F@H work faster in Ubuntu?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey I got a good one guys/

Say you have a X-Fi card and you wanted to play a XP game. Could you run VM and play that game with EAX, because you are running inside XP?


----------



## vega22 (Nov 2, 2008)

i use vmware to maximise my production f@h.

i posted a link in the f@h thread a while back to a guide i did for the team i was in at that time.

i went from 1800 ppd to  3800 ppd at the same speeds on my duo.


edit

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=914256&postcount=1917


----------



## servermonkey (Nov 2, 2008)

t_ski said:


> I work at a hospital where we are using VMware ESX.  We have about 400 thin clients using RDP to pull VMs running off of 12 servers, and the VMs are stored on about 4TB of SAN (we have 12TB devoted to the total project).



sweet!


----------



## suraswami (Nov 2, 2008)

With the new Free ESX interface you can allocate CPU cycles/speed per instance, define how many cores you want to use for each instance, ram etc.  This is a nice feature.

This feature was only available to Pro versions which companies use.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 2, 2008)

The xpvm i setup was set with 2 cores and 1024mb of ram,seemed to work fine.Does tf2 use 3d acceleration then in the vm?


----------



## panchoman (Nov 2, 2008)

@T, that is insane! 

fitseries.. how many virtual os's in a virtial os have you ever gotten?


----------



## technicks (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Tigger for showing this.
I downloaded VMware Workstaion and got Vista 7 beta 6801 up and running with 1Gb and 2 cores. Took me 30 minutes from scratch.
This is awesome

This is the perfect way to check a new OS even Mac. Gonna try Ubuntu later on. 

With some good hardware, like a Quad core cpu. Lots of ram and hd space and a extra monitor you can get 2 pc's for the price of one.

Some pics:


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 2, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> And to think a woman is the one that came up with it.
> 
> 
> Not being sexest, it's just that it is rare for women to be into these things.



you know what the oddest thing happened to me i was fixing my mom in laws laptop she had like 4 anti virus's running and she told me to make it faster so i started babbling and told her i was going to put ubuntu on it she told me if i did she would kick my ass yada yada...so i was tlaking to meg about it after mom went to bed and i said you know what im going to do? im going to end explorer and get rid of the icons then put a ubuntu SS as the back ground she laughed then she said why don you use a virtual machine....? i was like  what?!! she said ya use a virtual machine it will be more bealivable ......i said ok and did it ..mom was pissed woke me up at 6am on her way to work to tell me to fix it ...then i lol'd


----------

